# 0-60 times for autos?



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys I have an 06 auto, but I've havnet gotten a chance to time the car yet due to weather. But I've read articles and I have notice most say it should be all under 5 secs. I am curious on whats avg that we should be getting for auto from zero-60? I've heard as low as 4.6 to 5.0? Whats you guys take on this


----------



## GTO4now (Sep 12, 2006)

A stock ls2 goat on stock tires on the street? I'm betting mid to high 5's is average. On the track with a good driver and such...then you might get it around 5 seconds. I'll bet it took a great driver on a well prepped track and lot's of passes to get under 5 seconds for GM to put in the brochure.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Mid to high 5's? Thats basically saying that alot of cars can smoke us with that timing. I didn't think the auto and manual was such a big difference. I was thinking more about under 5 or at 5. 

Does anyone else that has an auto wnat to jump in?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

we are in the 4's for sure. i clocked mine at 4.5 on the street (flat with no bumps or dips) i do have none stock tires, but it that would not give me a 1 to 1.5 sec difference:cheers hell my 98 gtp with s/c did 0-60 in about 5.7 sec. my 92 ford tempo after engine install, did 0-60 in 65 sec :lol:


----------



## chevylover (Jan 3, 2005)

Motorweek got the 04 GTO to bust out 5.1 on they're track. So the 6.0 is definitly under 5 sec.


----------



## GTO4now (Sep 12, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> we are in the 4's for sure. i clocked mine at 4.5 on the street (flat with no bumps or dips) i do have none stock tires, but it that would not give me a 1 to 1.5 sec difference:cheers hell my 98 gtp with s/c did 0-60 in about 5.7 sec. my 92 ford tempo after engine install, did 0-60 in 65 sec :lol:


I'm sayin on the street a stock ls2 GTO with an average driver is going to be mid 5's more than likely. I also have a GTP with a 3.4" pulley and supporting mods. It can do 0-60 in about 5.6-5.8 with a good launch and would hang close to the GTO's rear bumper to 60 when it was stock. I have a hard time believing you can hit it in 4.5 seconds on a stock ls2...not sayin you didn't, just a hard pill to swallow. What did you use to time yourself with anyway? G-tech's aren't completely accurate you know. The C6 vette is rated 0-60 in the 4.5 range and it's 500 lbs. lighter than we are, how's that work? And yes, they say the auto's are a tad quicker off the line.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i use the stock stop wacht on the goat. with a good driver the goat is a 12 sec car. stock.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

Pontiac brochure says A4 is under 5 secs... Haven't tested mine but I'm pretty confident that it's about that...

Besides, what driving skill do you need to lay the pedal on the floor... That's essentially all you do with an auto... Unless you have horrible reaction time any dumby can get <5 secs out of an A4 GTO 6L stock. And you can eat a burger while you do it...


----------



## stimeybob (Jan 10, 2007)

Well rusty I think there's a little more to it then that! A good driver doesnt just go up to the line and punch it. And I'd be real happy to show ya. But I'm sure you've seen it before!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I learned that by trial and error. I raced a camaro and off the line all I did was spin the tires, but give it a little gas to get moving then gun it helped me get off the line alot quicker.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

My LS1 Camaro is under 6 seconds...just by test driving GTO I can tell you it's gotta be 5 or lower.


----------



## GTO4now (Sep 12, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i use the stock stop wacht on the goat. with a good driver the goat is a 12 sec car. stock.



You can't say that all goats are 12 second cars, c'mon. With a good driver _some_ goats are 12 second cars. I've only seen a handful of stock goats with slips showing them in the 12's. I think low to mid 13's is _much _more realistic.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

socal gto said:


> I learned that by trial and error. I raced a camaro and off the line all I did was spin the tires, but give it a little gas to get moving then gun it helped me get off the line alot quicker.


:agree 
Unless you have sticky tires and a good suspension for drag racing, punching it from a dead stop will smoke the tires. You must roll into the throttle, ride the line between tire smoke and traction. After a while you will get the feel of you tires traction threshold and be able to come out of the hole with just a little tire slip. The 1-2 shift, that's another story...hang on.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

Getting a consistent launch from a stick is far harder than an A4. An A4 you would just learn what the limit is before you lose traction.. then gas-n-go!

With a stick, you have to engage the clutch just right and at the right RPM to get maximum launch that is smooth enough to avoid loosing traction. And then after you launch you need to gage your RPM for max HP and shifting fast and smooth without missing... Getting all these perfectly right is like rolling dice... some are better than others...

An auto eats some of the power but what you gain is losing the human element which easily makes up any difference in top times for both cars... The difference: The A4 has far more consistent times...


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I take it the best thing to do is ease into the gas instead of just gunning it so the tires can grip some tractino then gun it. 

I always thought it was just floor it for an auto and your gone but with the goat seems like there is a trick behind it. I guess pratice makes perfect!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

The goat has so much damn power that no matter what you need to always watch the throttle...

I tend to think this is why the goat loses some races they should win... Gotta get a handle on all that power...


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Also the independent rear suspension is not designed for drag racing. Ever notice how the A4 squats when put into drive, that is unloading the tires every time you accelerate, both the M6 & A4. The rear trailing arms are great for smooth ride and great handling, but suck for traction.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Makes sense, I just didnt this car would be kinda diffilcult to figure out. Well not diffilcult but getting to know this car helps alot. Unlike some cars you can just gun it thats all. I am thinking of getting some really good summer tires for dry and wet traction so hopefully it will help with the tire spins.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GTO4now said:


> I'm sayin on the street a stock ls2 GTO with an average driver is going to be mid 5's more than likely. I also have a GTP with a 3.4" pulley and supporting mods. It can do 0-60 in about 5.6-5.8 with a good launch and would hang close to the GTO's rear bumper to 60 when it was stock. I have a hard time believing you can hit it in 4.5 seconds on a stock ls2...not sayin you didn't, just a hard pill to swallow. What did you use to time yourself with anyway? G-tech's aren't completely accurate you know. The C6 vette is rated 0-60 in the 4.5 range and it's 500 lbs. lighter than we are, how's that work? And yes, they say the auto's are a tad quicker off the line.


C6 is 4.1 to 4.3 and the GTO 6.0 is 4.6-4.9 from most of the magazines and GM's website. Auto and manual it doesn't much matter.

What GTO4now is saying is, on the street you can't get the same traction you get most of the time on a track. So sure on a dragstrip the GTO is a high 4 second car. On the street there is some traction and time lost. That means the Mustang GT that gets 5.2-5.4 0-60 is now another .5-.75 seconds slower. They are experiencing similar traction issues. 

I'll agree too, the G-tech is a useful tool to figure out if different techniques are faster, but the acuracy is subject to variables that mean in a certain car or truck it's right on. The next car or truck it's high on and then it's low on the 3rd. Suspension squat affects it, as well as where in the vehicle it's placed and how securely it's mounted. 

0-60 at 4.5 seconds would be believable to me in a stock LS2 at a track with great conditions. On the street it would be hard to find the right circumstances to do that.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> Makes sense, I just didnt this car would be kinda diffilcult to figure out. Well not diffilcult but getting to know this car helps alot. Unlike some cars you can just gun it thats all. I am thinking of getting some really good summer tires for dry and wet traction so hopefully it will help with the tire spins.


I've raced Acura Integra's, a Ford Contour SVT, serveral 5.0 Mustangs that I modded, Camaro Z28's, a C5 Z06, and the C6. The GTO is by far the hardest car to figure out it's sweet spot and consitantly hit that spot that I've driven. You have a combination of softly sprung suspension, heavy weight, narrow tires and the independent rear that make it real tricky. Throw in a high torque motor and it's a real hard task to be good. 

I'm sure this is why when I go to the drag strip I see guys all the time running in the 14's and once into the 15's with a stock LS2 car.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

holly crap 15's in a ls2. mannnnn. it must have been 118 out side with 105 humidty. my tempo got heat soaked in dc and shut down. that 15 sec pass is close to shut down temps. j/k i dont know what iam talking bout


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Makes sense, you guys think investing in performance tires will help a tab with the traction on teh streets? I would think so...I just don't hate to be spinnin the tires.


----------



## GTO4now (Sep 12, 2006)

joeyk97 said:


> Makes sense, you guys think investing in performance tires will help a tab with the traction on teh streets? I would think so...I just don't hate to be spinnin the tires.



Yes, I'm sure some sticky tires would help a lot. From my experience with the stock tires, you get to much torque in first for them to stick. I may try some Nitto 555's myself.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Any good tires for traction out there??


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have toyo proxes t1-r 254x40x18's and they are a whooooole lot better than stock. i cant afford nitto or the goodyear eagle f1's 300 a tire


----------



## Russ Schaeffer (Jun 3, 2006)

Stimybob says: "A good driver doesnt just go up to the line and punch it."

Well, I do..... I have a '06 auto and at the strip I do a nice long burn out, stage the car, and leave at idle. The car has good weight transfer and the rear end squats good and loads the tire enough for a hard launch (20 psi on stock tires). Second gear is a little loose but if the track is not too cool I'm hooked and going straight. Brake standing will bring the torque in too soon and load the suspension too much for best weight transfer. Then again maybe mine is weak but I ran 13.8's at 3,000 feet so I don't think I'm all that weak. 
The other reason I leave at idle is because I can leave right on the last bulb and cut a good light, any quicker and I'm red. 

Thanx,
Russ


----------



## stimeybob (Jan 10, 2007)

Russ, you are right on that one! If you are not power braking the car that may work for some. I can't do that in my car, it will just spin off the line for ever. What I do at the line is power brake just before traction starts to brake lose. Hold it at about 1800 to 2000 RPM, when the 3rd amber light comes on release the brake and roll into the throttle. So far on a 1000 ft. track starting off in 3rd not D (drive). I've been able to get down to a 2.01 60 ft. on factory tires and a 10.92 at 94.85 best to date. Haven't gone to the 1/4 mile track yet because of weather and distance. Hope to soon so I can see what the 1/4 mile times are.


----------



## Russ Schaeffer (Jun 3, 2006)

No idea about my 1000 ft times, I'm 8.8 in the eigth mile, if I remember correctly. I don't remember my 60 ft. times. I'm very close to braking loose but I don't need to feather the gas, I'm getting good weight transfer. 

Thanx,
Russ


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Everyone is putting way to much thought into this.

The same things that affect the GTO will affect the car next to you. 

Also:

- The tires on the GTO are far from to small. I have had F-Bodies with 245/50/16 and some with 275/40/17. The kind of tire had more to do with traction than the size difference. I had two Camaro SS's one with BFG KDW and the other with BFG KDWS the difference was inmeasureable. The KDWS on the GTO are a much better tire than people give it credit for. As for the 235 18" Bridgestone they suck all together and are way to small.

- Most of you that have traction issues just need to learn the car. I can launch mine with about a second of actual wheel spin followed by rocket like acceleration.

- Reguardless of street vs track equations the GTO will do 0-60 in under 4.9 seconds. The same tests that rate the C6 at 0-60 in 4.5 rate the GTO at 4.7 seconds. On the street C6 vs GTO is a drivers race, the .02 difference 0-60 has little effect.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

cody6.0 said:


> Everyone is putting way to much thought into this.
> 
> The same things that affect the GTO will affect the car next to you.
> 
> ...


C6 versus the GTO isn't a drivers race. The times you quote for the C6 are inacurate. The C6 is 500+ pounds lighter and has larger wider and stickier tires and the same engine the GTO has. C5 versus the GTO is a drivers race, that's what they show getting 4.5-4.6 0-60 runs. 

If you are spinning when you are taking off you are wasting power. 

Comparing the F-body tires to the GTO and saying the GTO's tires are not too small is a mistake. The F-body was lighter, so the less weight means there is less inertia to overcome. It doesn't need as wide of a tire to launch harder. The GTO needs 275 width rubber. It's a shame the factory compromised by not rolling the rear wheel wells and putting 275's on the back. This would have helped in the handling department too. The GTO is definately power on oversteer and at too low of a threshold. The 275's would have been great.


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

http://www.albeedigital.com/supercoupe/articles/0-60times.html

This is kind of an interesting site. Gives the 0-60 times for a lot of cars.:cheers


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

the link doesn't work.


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

I don't know what I did wrong but this is the address for the site.
http://www.albeedigital.com/supercoupe/articles/0-60times.html


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Old Coot said:


> I don't know what I did wrong but this is the address for the site.
> http://www.albeedigital.com/supercoupe/articles/0-60times.html


Added it to my favorites. We had a 1972 Mecury Marquis Brougham with the 429. I always thought the car was fast when we were growing up. They have a 1973 Ford LTD Brougham which is just about the same car, it was 0-60 in 10.4 and 1/4 was 17.5. Seems slow till you compare it to other cars like 1975 Camaro with the 350 that was 11.0 and 17.4. Found the 1975 Olds Cutlass with the rocket 350 that was 11.7 and 18.0. Then the performance cars like the 1974 Pontiac Firebird Formula 400 that was 10.4 and 17.1. 

For reference it lists the GTO with the LS2 at 4.8 and 13.0. LS1 is 5.1 and 13.8.


----------



## gyrene2003 (Feb 11, 2007)

well, i can call bs on alot of those times not just the f-body times. I can say that they need to get the info on those f-bods right atleast, 13.6 my ass, i pumped 13.2 out of my car when she was fresh and clean and i had never even been to the track before never mind run at the track. Thier was an article in MM&FF back in 98 where they ran a brand new SS at the track on a hot ass Day and it did 12.8s with a profesional driver, granted it was a stick, but still. Rant over.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

gyrene2003 said:


> well, i can call bs on alot of those times not just the f-body times. I can say that they need to get the info on those f-bods right atleast, 13.6 my ass, i pumped 13.2 out of my car when she was fresh and clean and i had never even been to the track before never mind run at the track. Thier was an article in MM&FF back in 98 where they ran a brand new SS at the track on a hot ass Day and it did 12.8s with a profesional driver, granted it was a stick, but still. Rant over.


same for me. i never been to a track or ran a car and i put out 13.3 with a 2.0 60ft my first ever pass


----------



## gyrene2003 (Feb 11, 2007)

My 13.2 was done in my 02 Z28, and its a damn vert.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

gyrene2003 said:


> well, i can call bs on alot of those times not just the f-body times. I can say that they need to get the info on those f-bods right atleast, 13.6 my ass, i pumped 13.2 out of my car when she was fresh and clean and i had never even been to the track before never mind run at the track. Thier was an article in MM&FF back in 98 where they ran a brand new SS at the track on a hot ass Day and it did 12.8s with a profesional driver, granted it was a stick, but still. Rant over.


There's a lot of variables to take into consideration too. Track conditions, temps, weather all effect the outcome. To compare speeds from one track to the next is not realistic. 

My 02 Z28 ran 13.6-13.7 out of the box at Quaker City Raceway in Salem Ohio. It was the fastest stock F-body there. That track is just slightly uphill. It is known for being 1-2 tenths slower than the next track. After a tune exhaust and a lid I ran 13.3 at Quaker City. I could run there in the morning getting 13.3's and drive to Pittsburgh Raceway Park and catch the night runs and get 13.0's. I took it to Englishtown and got 12.7-12.8 with it. I'm running a pretty consistant 12.6 with my 06 C6. To say that the Z28 was almost as quick wouldn't be right. At the same track I'm getting 12.6 with the C6 I got 13.3 with the Z28, Gainesville Gator Nationals track. A guy at Englishtown was able to get 12.1 with his bone stock C6 A6. Tracks vary. 

The SS you are talking about in MM&FF was an 02 SS. GMHTP had the car at the track and Evan Smith was running it. MM&FF had a Mustang Bullitt there and they commented on how bad the 13.96 Mustang got beat by a 12.8 SS that had 13,000 hard miles and the original dirty paper air filter. They said come on Ford give us something to compete with GM in, then came the Cobra.


----------



## gyrene2003 (Feb 11, 2007)

I stand corrected, i have the aricle downloaded to my computer but its been awhile since i looked at it. But while i understand and know exactly wha u are talking about as far as track times varying from track to track, i still maintain that that info is bogus, i mean they used the info about the GTO from the GM manufacturers, so why didnt they do the same for the f-bods, i know that GM had that car at a better et than that!!


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

If you read the introduction before looking at the times, you'd find they explain themselves very well. It is just a list of times they got, not the gospel.:confused 

When viewing this list, please keep in mind that day to day testing conditions are not always perfect (or even consistent) due to weather and track conditions! The results that "the experts" have provided *may NOT reflect* what your car is capable of doing under your conditions. This list is only meant to be a guideline, NOT THE GOSPEL!!! We are not trying to publish the exact (or even the best) numbers that a specific make and model of car can run every time out of the box. We are only posting this information as a basic guide so that anyone can use it as a base comparison.


----------

